# Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben im letztem Jahr eine Palme in den Garten gepflanzt weil sie im Haus ständig am rumkrepeln war.
Die Palme hat den Winter bei MINUS 20 Grad völlig unbeschädigt überstanden, und sieht besser aus als sie es jemals getan hat.Sie war auch nicht mit Schnee bedeckt, sondern stand fast frei.
Sie war den Winter über auch immer Grün und hat sehr wenig Braune Stellen an den Blättern gehabt.
Sie wächst auch Extrem langsam, denn wir haben sie circa seit 4-5 Jahren und sie hat vielleicht 5 cm an Höhe gewonnen in der ganzen Zeit.

Ich würde gern mal ein Bild einstellen damit man sie vielleicht Klassifizieren könnte.
Mich würde es wirklich brennend Interessieren was für eine Art das ist.
Hier wird es doch bestimmt jemanden geben der dies vielleicht kann?

Also Bild folgt.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

So hier mal die Bilder dazu...

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo Matze
Den Namen kann ich dir leider nicht nennen,doch Winterhart sind sie .
Bei uns in der Vorderpfalz steht in jedem dritten Vorgarten so eine Palme,manchmal sieht man sie auch, einsam und verlassen irgend wo am Straßenrand.
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo Matze 
Hab gerade gelesen, das das gar keine richtige Palme ist sondern eine Yucca .Keine Ahnung für mich sind Yucca auch Palmen.
kuggst du hier.:http://www.google.de/search?q=Yucca+gloriosa&hl=de&client=firefox-a&hs=BSy&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&prmd=imvnsfd&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=4vZ2T-S9N83dsgaEyMmvBA&ved=0CHMQsAQ&biw=1047&bih=473
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hey Matze,

Hatte Deine auch solche Blüten?

 

Wenn ja, ist es tatsächlich eine Yucca und die stehen eh nur draußen.

Mandy


----------



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo,

Patrick, also für mich ist Yucca auch Palme 
Aber ist ja sehr Interessant das es bei euch in der Ecke soviele rumstehen, hier sieht man sowas wirklich nirgends!

@Moonlight, sowas haben wir nicht beobachten können.Bisher hatte sie keine Blüten gehabt.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo,

eine Palme hat mit einer Yucca so gut wie nichts gemeinsam. Die Yucca ist mit Spargel und Agave verwandt, die Palmen stehen im System an ganz anderer Stelle. 

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe winterharter Yuccas. Sie stammen aus Mittelamerika und dem Südwesten der USA. In den Wüstengebieten dort wird es nachts und im Winter empfindlich kalt. Die Yuccas machen die Kälte mit solange sie nicht im Nassen stehen. Winternässe bringt sie schon bei geringen Minusgraden um.


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Okay Werner,

Du als Spezi ... was ist das nun. Eine Palme oder eine Yucca ???

Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> was ist das nun. Eine Palme oder eine Yucca ???




eine __ Palmlilie!

sieht aus wie eine Palme, blüht wie eine Lilie. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmlilien


.


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Also eine Yucca 

Mandy


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo,
jop definitiv eine __ Palmlilie  Die wachst auch bei uns im Garten 

LG Oli


----------



## docmatze (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!
Mal sehen vielleicht bekomme ich da mal ableger draus :beten

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo Matze
erzählen kann man ja viel, ich bin mal 5 Minuten durchs Dorf gefahren hier das Ergebnis
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Plätscher (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Auf die Schnelle, es sind mind. 2 versch. Pflanzen. Die ohne Stamm wahrscheinlich __ Palmlilie (Yucca) und die mit Stamm wahrscheinlich Hanfpalme (Trachycarpus). Letztere ist eine echte Palme (glaube ich  )


----------



## wp-3d (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hi Jürgen,

ich kann keine Palme finden. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinesische_Hanfpalme

Die Stämme bilden sich wie auch bei Palmen nach Jahren wenn die unteren Blätter abgestorben und entfernt wurden.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo Jürgen
Da ich gerade vom Optiker komme, Garantiere ich dir, da ist keine Hanfpalme dabei
Die stehen nämlich bei mir im Hof .Die habe ich heute morgen aus dem Winterlager geholt.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

ja jetzt sehe ich Palmen.



.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Juli 2012)

Da wir gerade erst zum 2. Mal beide unserer Hanfpalmen bedingt durch den letzten Winter verloren haben, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem EXTREM frostsicheren Ersatz der auch wirklich für unser Klima taugt.
Gibt es überhaupt eine "richtige" Palmenart die sich eignen würde unsere Winter schadlos zu überstehen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hi,

die chinesische Hanfpalme ist so das winterhärteste im Bereich Arecaceae - kälter als -10 Grad darfs bei Hanfpalmen aber auch net unbedingt werden, sonst gibts Schäden (2 Wochen mit -18 Grad wie im Februar machen jede winterharte Hanfpalme platt) - sind halt Pflanzen aus mediteranen Klima, im Tessin wachsen sie an den Südhängen der Alpen an den Randseen auch wild, aber nur weils da besonders geschützt ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hallo!

Meine hatten die letzten Winter auch überstanden. Dieses Jahr sind sie alle tot. Den ganzen Winter über waren sie top. Hatte sie geschütz auf der Terrasse stehen, Topf und Stamm geschüzt. 
Das schlimme war die frühe Wärme und dann noch mal der Kälteeinbruch- denke ich.


----------



## bergi (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Hi Cobra, 

extrem zufällig lese ich gerade deine Anfrage: 

Bei uns steht eine *Zwergpalme*, die sogar den heftigen Frost im letzten Winter ganz locker weggesteckt hat. Das Bäumchen war schon da, als wir gebaut haben, also diverse Jahre. 
Gibt's zur Zeit z.B. bei Kölle im Sonderangebot für unter 10 €.

Der "Nachteil": die Zwergpalme (_C. humilis_) bildet keine echten Stämme, sondern nur einen Wuschel - allerdings sehr schöne - Palmblätter, die quasi aus dem Boden sprießen. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## sprinter616 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Palmenart Extrem Winterfest!*

Morgen!!!

Jo ist ne __ Palmlilie!!

Hab den ganzen Vorgarten voll davon!

Gruß Tom


----------



## sprinter616 (29. Juli 2012)




----------

